# Boat Security Alarm



## SemperFi (Mar 10, 2014)

Looking for some info on a boat security alarm. Have some druggies across the street don't trust them!!!!


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

T-H Marine makes one that one of my fishing partners just purchased. We had heard good things about them but I haven't had a chance to check his out yet. He did have to wait like 3-4 weeks for the unit to come in after placing the order. Mike


----------



## SemperFi (Mar 10, 2014)

firemanmike2127 said:


> T-H Marine makes one that one of my fishing partners just purchased. We had heard good things about them but I haven't had a chance to check his out yet. He did have to wait like 3-4 weeks for the unit to come in after placing the order. Mike


Mike find which model. Thanks


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I put a 10.00 driveway alert in my back yard to catch kids, only sends alarm to indoors. Get em at harbor freight.


----------



## SemperFi (Mar 10, 2014)

FISHIN 2 said:


> I put a 10.00 driveway alert in my back yard to catch kids, only sends alarm to indoors. Get em at harbor freight.


Thanks, I'll look into it this week-end.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

The model # is TWA-1-DP & it retails for $ 109.99. It is a vibration based alarm & I just put my order in. My friend stated that his unit works well & he likes the range of the remote. Mike


----------



## SemperFi (Mar 10, 2014)

firemanmike2127 said:


> The model # is TWA-1-DP & it retails for $ 109.99. It is a vibration based alarm & I just put my order in. My friend stated that his unit works well & he likes the range of the remote. Mike


Mike, Thanks


----------



## musky 1 (May 11, 2015)

I had one the only problem i had with it every stray cat every moth every car going down the street would set it off i was out of bed 10 to 15 times a night looking out the window i couldn't get a good nights sleep so i took it down.The one i had came from harbor freight.they have the twa-1-dp at amazon with reviews .


----------



## Hookedup330 (Jul 13, 2011)

Don't forget the old stand by 12ga when the alarm gos off.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Video using a wifi camera system...

https://www.bassresource.com/bass-fishing-videos/boat-security-theft.html


----------



## Bessie Strom (Jul 10, 2018)

I agree with what Mike said, T-H Marine is a great peace of alarm, I also have a gps tracker on mine since my boat and all its equipment cost me over 10k, hope that helps.


----------

